# Birdie Bath Time!



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

My cockatiel Joe loves his baths, so do the other birds, but they are more shy, so I can't take pictures of them really doing anything because they are afraid of the camera :roll:

The whole gang










Here's my JoJo. He is such a baby. He's all over you all the time and is so sweet. He loves head scratches. He also loves coming in the shower with me. lol. I use a squirt bottle to mist them, so the pictures are kind of blurry.










mmm that feels good!










getting those hard to reach places!










Then here's Jack, my rescue 'tiel. He is really coming along, but still has lots of trust issues, especially with people besides me.










Little budgie Teddy!










and little budgie Bobby!










There's my birdie crew!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My friend breeds budgies here in WA and loves them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how sweet!

I have a cockatiel (never can spell that word) named Cloe (yes I spell it that way!). She is very friendly too. Love her!

She is traditionally colored.

My friend has a yellow 'tiel


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That one picture of Jojo with his wing up is so beautiful.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

How cute! I have a Peach-Face Lovebird. His name is Lucky. He's not big on being petted, but loves to sit on my shirt and get into to trouble! :roll: I should get some updated pics of him and post them.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I do love my birds. I would love to have a love bird! I've heard they are spunky little things  I would also like a caique someday, they are such cute birds. I like the bigger parrots too, but I don't think I could handle one very well, so I'll stick with the little guys.


----------

